# Hawk video from other day



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Buddy had action camera on during hunt. Comical in parts.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for posting! Very cool!!


----------



## hunterjon313 (Feb 13, 2011)

I dont think the inside of my boots will ever dry! Lol..

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Never get tired of watching your hawk in action; thanks for posting.


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Did he end up snaggin that pheasant


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

bowhunter19 said:


> Did he end up snaggin that pheasant


No ended up with a rabbit. Once the pheasants in the air they pretty much give up chase. Unless you can get them in a good spot for a reflush. Some learn that even though they can't catch them in a chase they can follow the pheasant to where they put back in at and try again. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

Always enjoy your posts, but that video was really funny


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

dankoustas said:


> Always enjoy your posts, but that video was really funny


Yeah was pretty comical while it all was happening as well.


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

That's cook


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

How hard is that to train them? And where do you get the bird?


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

MontcalmCounty said:


> How hard is that to train them? And where do you get the bird?


Its a process. This bird here was trapped in Michigan. The link in my signature below will take you to the Michigan DNR page explaining the permit process, etc. They already know the hunting part, the biggest part is getting them to trust you and understand that your there to help provide food. While the process is the same for each bird, they all have different personalities that require tweaking your techniques. I personally like the trapping and training process of a new bird. I have had this bird for a few years now and every year say I am going to release him at the end of the season but end up keeping him. As much as I like getting a new bird and training it, I also enjoy taking a bird out that knows the routine and gets better and better each year. I dont have the facilities to keep 2 large birds like a red-tailed hawk so this last December I trapped a smaller American Kestrel to train and hunt.


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Here she is.








Sent from my Nexus 5 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## Jameswarner8907 (Feb 8, 2014)

Awesome video!! What's his flight weight? Cute kestrel too!


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Right around 850 grams. The Kestrel was trapped this last December. She was responding well around 115 grams but we havent gone out hunting yet. Opted to put her under lights and start a reverse molt now so she will be ready to go this spring/summer.


----------



## Jameswarner8907 (Feb 8, 2014)

Tagz said:


> Right around 850 grams. The Kestrel was trapped this last December. She was responding well around 115 grams but we havent gone out hunting yet. Opted to put her under lights and start a reverse molt now so she will be ready to go this spring/summer.


Fantastic! How many times is he intermewed? Mine is responding well at about 1028 right now, but we may fine tune that downwards a little.

I think kestrels are fantastic little birds, but I'd be so worried I'd break one. I bet she'll be hell on starlings and sparrows!


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Jameswarner8907 said:


> Fantastic! How many times is he intermewed? Mine is responding well at about 1028 right now, but we may fine tune that downwards a little.
> 
> I think kestrels are fantastic little birds, but I'd be so worried I'd break one. I bet she'll be hell on starlings and sparrows!


3x intermewed. Might release him end of this season, undecided. Like the training and trapping of new birds. But its also nice having a reliable bird thats seasoned. He knows the routine.

The kestrel is fun. It is my first one and I was the same as you, worried about how little they are and the weight needing to be more precise. But its been pretty predictable. I wouldnt have wanted one as a first bird, and dont think I would recommend it to an apprentice I would be taking on. I do enjoy her though. Lots of personality, and fun having a bird you can keep around inside.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Tagz

This here is cool something for you to try!!!


----------

